# In liverpool



## EmilyRose666 (Mar 1, 2018)

Is there any meeting soon in Liverpool?
I would like to meet up with a freemason to help me to become one please 
Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hanzosbm (Mar 1, 2018)

That's an interesting screen name you've chosen for yourself.  I'm curious about what has attracted you to Freemasonry.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi again Emily

We have not yet established for sure you are female ( http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/liverpool.28570/ ).

I am going to assume you're female. 

If the Easter Star is not of interest (and I am not sure it operates in the UK, and again, I'm assuming it is liverpool in the UK), then perhaps contact one of these two organizations
http://www.hfaf.org/
https://www.owf.org.uk/

I am not in a position to recommend either, but they might suit you.


----------



## hanzosbm (Mar 2, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Hi again Emily
> 
> We have not yet established for sure you are female ( http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/liverpool.28570/ ).
> 
> I am going to assume you're female.



I could be wrong, but I don't believe that the name EmilyRose denotes sex.  Rather, it is the a pseudonym given to a woman who was believed to be possessed in Bavaria and subsequently was killed while undergoing exorcism.  That, combined with the 666, was my reason for pointing out the interesting screenname.  It has also caused me a bit of concern regarding the motivation for accessing a Masonic lodge.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 6, 2018)

Bloke said:


> If the Easter Star is not of interest (and I am not sure it operates in the UK, and again, I'm assuming it is liverpool in the UK),


Just for info the OES operates in Scotland but not in England, Ireland or Wales.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 6, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> Just for info the OES operates in Scotland but not in England, Ireland or Wales.


But see http://www.supremegrandchapterofscotland.co.uk/?pageId=32343136ga4d5bdcbb62c5dfb6b35d400c4d10e41


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 6, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> But see http://www.supremegrandchapterofscotland.co.uk/?pageId=32343136ga4d5bdcbb62c5dfb6b35d400c4d10e41


That is very interesting AND naughty as Freemasons under UGLE and GLoI are not allowed to take part in OES Chapters!


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 6, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> That is very interesting AND naughty as Freemasons under UGLE and GLoI are not allowed to take part in OES Chapters!


I —hope— it is not UGLE brethren involved, and is only an accommodation for the female members. Yes, very naughty if done with knowledge of our restrictions.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 6, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> I —hope— it is not UGLE brethren involved, and is only an accommodation for the female members. Yes, very naughty if done with knowledge of our restrictions.


I suppose that a Scottish Freemason may travel down to be present at their meetings.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 6, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> I suppose that a Scottish Freemason may travel down to be present at their meetings.


It's the only explanation ! *wink*


----------

